# What organizations do you belong to?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what wildlife(hunt,fish,etc.) organizations do you belong to? Ducks unlimited, Pheasants Forever, NRA, etc.?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Delta sticker but don't have a membership. I was a member of the NAFC for a little while but bailed on that idea. I suppose I ought to join up with one of the groups but am not much for that kind of thing. Gave a lot of money to RMEF and the NRA over seven years with the state but never did return their mailers and things with all the free "schwag" you got for joining up with them. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

D.U right going to join a couple other ones here soon.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I am wanting to join one but i want more information on the choices there are. I am hesitant because of things that I have heard about groups like SFW. I know that they have done some good things but the negative even if it is untrue has still tainted my perception of them. Guess I should do some more serious research and get it done if I am going to. Any suggestions?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a member of SFW...and several others, but IMO they get more good done for our wildlife future.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

SFW, MDF, UBA.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

NAHC -- Life Member


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

SCI..the only one that REALLY defends our rights!!!!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

NRA.... SFW...... RMEF..........................


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BSA, LDS. :mrgreen:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

N.R.A., R.M.E.F., D.U., N.A.H.C. life member, Motorcycle Riders Club Of America and Chris LeDoux fan club.


----------



## omegaman (Sep 20, 2007)

M.D.F.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> SFW, MDF, UBA.


Same as me!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man, lets see....
DU
PF
RMEF
NWTF
Arbor Day Foundation
NRA
Whitetails unlimited
SCI
I know there are a couple more, I just can't think of all of them right now. LOL!


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

NRA, life member. Pope and Young, Regular member. UFNAWS.NAHC, Life Member. RMEF, MDF.


----------

